# [Diablo 2] Amazon: Multi-Arrow or Strafe?



## TheLe (Jul 3, 2008)

I am starting a new Amazon in Hardcore mode.

Should I focus on MULTIARROW or STRAFE? And How Many Points should I put in?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2008)

Both can be awesome with the right setup... it's a matter of style.

Multishot is safer, though, since with Strafe you will be standing still for quite a while at higher levels, while shooting everything in sight. Multishot leaves you maneuverable. 

It's too long ago to actually know precise levels, but Strafe shouldn't be taken TOO high (because of Strafe-lock), while Multishot is probably cool at whatever level you can afford.

Multishot, overall, is the more powerful choice (+ something else to use against single targets... i.e. Guided Arrow).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 3, 2008)

And, IMO, Multishot is just more fun (even if it is stupidly mana-intensive at higher levels).

Multishot also has the ability to hit a close, large target with several arrows...


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 3, 2008)

Strafe can be immense fun if you go the Speedazon route: http://www.theamazonbasin.com/d2/iguides/corwin5.php

I've run an 8/2 speeder (that is, ~1/3 of a second for the first shot to be released, then 12 shots per second) and it was one of the most enjoyable D2 characters I've ever played. Beware, though: speed is very addictive.


----------



## Imp (Jul 7, 2008)

See, I personally prefer Strafe, but I would have to agree that Multishot is the safer skill. No lock!

BTW, I don't believe MS lets you hit a target with more than one arrow – that is, I'm pretty sure the damage is 75% (or whatever) of arrow damage however you hit an enemy. It's Charged Bolt that rewards getting up in the monsters' faces...


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 9, 2008)

Correct on multishot. And Strafe can definitely be dangerous due to "strafe lock" (AKA when you can't move until you've finished shooting your last arrow). 

If you want to use a slow, heavy bow, use Multishot. If you have a fast bow that does little damage, use Strafe. All things considered, unless you have equipment lined up, I'd go Multishot. 

... OTOH, my speedazon with knockback gloves and Strafe was basically immune to bad guys.


----------

